# What do you think?



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys not sure if this will work or not but i shot this goose during the early season and i think that it is part albino but not sure what do you guys think?


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks like a quill lake goose? Not 100% sure though.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool honker!


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

The reason that i think that it is albino is because of the feet! at first i thought maybe real old but then i looked at the feet and saw that they are really really light colored

Wacker 44
Finish'em


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

These types of birds are becoming alot more common. It has nothing to do with age or subspecies. It's simply a lack of pigment. Though it is kinda neat, I would'nt consider it a trophy as these geese with random white spots seem to be getting more and more common every year.

Or maybe they're not more common. Maybe its just that more people are learning how to post pics on the internet


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

If you haven't shot one and your excited about getting the bird its a trophy. Congrats man i've shot a lot of geese but never seen one like that


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Could be a Tame, Honker mix.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My vote goes to the Quill's Lake. I shot one about five years ago and had it mounted. Everyday I look at it I say "wow that's pretty neat looking"! If we stop considering birds like these trophies what the hells gonna be left to call a trophy? 
Congrtas :beer:


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

True albino animals have pink eyes. Since the eyes lack color, the veins with blood in them show up more and make the eyes look pink.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

My vote is a pie bald. Irregular pigmentation with no distinct true coloration markings. Same genetic defect as what you would see in a whitetailed deer. Very cool lookin bird you got there! :thumb: You gonna call a taxidermist?


----------

